# Application for Permanent Residence as (UK) Spouse of South African citizen



## annie1965 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am struggling to navigate the minefield of info and wording on how to apply for my permanent residency in SA. I have been married now for 5 years to a SA citizen and we want to settle in SA. I am applying for my Temporary Residence Permit (since my old one has lapsed by over a year) - this one isn't too difficult.

Can anyone help with the below Qs.

Where/what office in the UK do I apply to?
Is it online application?
Which form is it exactly? - DHA-947 or BI-947?

How do we answer these questions precisely: 
Proof of financial support to each other?
Declaration of support for the application by the spouse who is a citizen or permanent resident?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

annie1965 said:


> I am struggling to navigate the minefield of info and wording on how to apply for my permanent residency in SA. I have been married now for 5 years to a SA citizen and we want to settle in SA. I am applying for my Temporary Residence Permit (since my old one has lapsed by over a year) - this one isn't too difficult.
> 
> Can anyone help with the below Qs.
> 
> ...



let me just answer the 2 questions I know the answer for. The rest I dont know:


proof of financial support: If you partner has some policies or investments for which you are a beneficiary then thats the easiest one. Otherwise you can also present proof of joint accounts etc.
declaration of support: this is just a letter by your spouse to say that he supports that you apply and be granted citizenship.


----------



## annie1965 (Jan 13, 2021)

jollem said:


> let me just answer the 2 questions I know the answer for. The rest I dont know:
> 
> 
> proof of financial support: If you partner has some policies or investments for which you are a beneficiary then thats the easiest one. Otherwise you can also present proof of joint accounts etc.
> declaration of support: this is just a letter by your spouse to say that he supports that you apply and be granted citizenship.


Thank you Jollem - I reallt appreciate your help in our journey in being together in beautiful South Africa
Proof of financial support: My spouse works and can supply the usual salary slips and we have savings but they are in my name held in a UK bank?

Declaration of support: We write this as a simple letter ourselves? To whom is it addressed? Is there specific wording or a specific Home Office form?


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

annie1965 said:


> Thank you Jollem - I reallt appreciate your help in our journey in being together in beautiful South Africa
> Proof of financial support: My spouse works and can supply the usual salary slips and we have savings but they are in my name held in a UK bank?
> 
> Declaration of support: We write this as a simple letter ourselves? To whom is it addressed? Is there specific wording or a specific Home Office form?



there is a form that you can fill and both of you will sign it and then certify it in the police Station. Form has part A and part B. You need to fill just one part. One of them is for PRP application and the other is for permit application.


You need to download BI-1712A form. It is also called (Affidavit in respect of parties to permanent spousal relationship). You will need to fill the Part A of the form for PRP application and Part B for permit application.


----------



## annie1965 (Jan 13, 2021)

pajojo4life said:


> there is a form that you can fill and both of you will sign it and then certify it in the police Station. Form has part A and part B. You need to fill just one part. One of them is for PRP application and the other is for permit application.
> 
> 
> You need to download BI-1712A form. It is also called (Affidavit in respect of parties to permanent spousal relationship). You will need to fill the Part A of the form for PRP application and Part B for permit application.


Thank you for all the ongoing help. I don't think however we need form BI-1712A as we are married. We were married in South Africa.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

annie1965 said:


> Thank you for all the ongoing help. I don't think however we need form BI-1712A as we are married. We were married in South Africa.


You don’t need the form since you are married


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Department of Home Affair is not taking any immigration applications now. We do not know when it will reopen of this section. Due to the high unemployment rate, gloomy economy outlook for the whole year of 2021 and wave after wave of covid-19 resurgences, it is no wonder for them temporarily shut down the whole immigration rout.


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

annie1965 said:


> I am struggling to navigate the minefield of info and wording on how to apply for my permanent residency in SA. I have been married now for 5 years to a SA citizen and we want to settle in SA. I am applying for my Temporary Residence Permit (since my old one has lapsed by over a year) - this one isn't too difficult.
> 
> Can anyone help with the below Qs.
> 
> ...


Hi there, note sure if you have found satisfactory answers to your questions. Please allow me to provide further lights. 

Where/what office in the UK do I apply to? - You need need to apply at the nearest Visa Application Services centre. 

EdinburghMonday to Friday08:30 - 16:00LondonMonday to Friday08.30 - 16.00ManchesterMonday to Friday08.30 - 16:00

Is it online application? - No. You need to manually complete the application. However, you will need to schedule the appointment on line to allow you to submit the application at the Visa Facilitation Service centre. 
Which form is it exactly? - DHA-947 or BI-947? - This is the same from. BI is the old termination. Now it is called DHA-947.

Proof of financial support to each other? - This should be in the form of recent 3months bank statement in your spouse's name. This is not even a requirement because by the time your application is being adjudicated the bank statements would be old any way. The letter of support from your spouse should suffice. 

Declaration of support for the application by the spouse who is a citizen or permanent resident? - This is the letter from spouse undertaking to support your application and undertaking that he/she will ensure that you will comply with the South African laws during your sojourn in the republic. 

No Part A or B needed if legally married. 

Feel free to inbox me if you need support with the preparation of this application.


----------

